# Tablets?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I am going to get a tablet, just to read books on, but other features would be fine. I was told I should get Android-since I know nothing about this--any suggestions? should I just get a cheaper one--or pay more? Suggestions and recommendations welcome


----------



## Rivmage (Dec 24, 2012)

How important is having the extra features? I find reading on a tablet is hard on my eyes unless it has e-ink. E-ink is closer to true paper book look for reading.

Scott


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Kindle if all you want to do is read. As mentioned, the "ink" tablets are much easier on the eyes.. Plus they also hold a charge a lot longer.

If you want more than reading and do want an actual tablet, It's hard to go wrong with a Samsung tablet... We love ours, but don't use it much unless we're on the road.. Much easier to read from a laptop. Bigger screen..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I do the Samsung Tablets. The kindle app, and could use the nook app too. Get the free books from both Amazon and Barns N Noble.

I think ASUS would be good as I have one of their small laptops and it's very good.

I use the tablet for my portable HST access, and a few other forums, and Facebook and Gmail. I have a regular kindle with keyboard and don't use it much at all any longer. 

Angie


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ceresone said:


> I was told I should get Android-since I know nothing about this--any suggestions? should I just get a cheaper one--or pay more? Suggestions and recommendations welcome


Don't resign yourself to the idea that you don't know anything about tablets just because you might never have used one. A tablet is just a computer, usually a PC-compatible device. If you're familiar with Windows then you might benefit from a Windows tablet instead of Android.

People assume that they'll get more bang for their buck with Android because it's a free operating system, but you can find Windows tablets at prices competitive with Android tablets if you know where to look and what to look for. If you're already familiar with Windows then take a look at those devices.

I'm a big fan of keeping prices down, but you could find yourself being disappointed with some lower-end models. For example, I saw that Walmart will have a Windows 8.1 tablet on Black Friday for $99, but it only has 1 gb memory. That's not really enough to run Windows. Note that more memory can't be added to most tablets after purchase, since tablet memory is usually soldered directly to the mainboard. A 1 gb tablet could become obsolete before it's time. You should look for a Windows tablet with 2 gb memory and a 32-but operating system (64-bit takes more memory to operate). The other thing to look for is to get the full Windows 8.1 version instead if Windows RT 8.1, since RT is an abbreviated Windows version for tablets. You'll be much happier with the full Windows versions.

For my specific advice, look at eBay for factory refurbished tablets that have 2 GB of memory and a full Windows 8.1 version. EBay makes searching for onboard memory difficult because they don't have a memory search option in the tablet search section they way you can search for memory on the laptop section. But you can search for certain models that you know have 2 gb memory.

I suggest that you take a look at the Lenovo IdeaTab Miix 2 line, probably the 8" version (it costs a lot less than the 10" version). It has an Intel quad core Adam processor and 2 gb memory. It comes with a full version of Windows 8.1 (32-bit). The most economical model has a 32 gb solid state drive, which has to hold both the operating system and your programs. You can add a mini-SD chip to store photos and other user files, but Windows 8.1 and all applications MUST be installed on the native drive. After Windows you'll only have maybe 10 gb for applications, so you might consider the 64 gb model (maybe $50 to $75 more) if you think you'll be installing a lot of large applications.

A new Lenovo Miix 2 8" with 32 gb solid-state drive sells for about $300, but the same model that's factory refurbished sells for more like $125, including shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...enovo+miix+2&_nkw=lenovo+miix+2&_sacat=171485

Since you'll want to protect your tablet from damage (tablets are extremely fragile) you'll probably want a protective case. You might also consider a bluetooth keyboard so you can use the tablet as if it were a laptop. That's handy for doing email or replying to forum posts like here at HT. Here's a case/keyboard combo for the Lenovo model above for $27. It's not a bad investment.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aerb-Lenovo...vers_Keyboard_Folios&var=&hash=item19eaa03719

Finally, if you think you might want to install applications form CD, or if you wish to burn music or data CDs or DVDs, you might consider a CD/DVD reader/burner. You will notice that I selected a burner model that has its own power adapter, yet many contemporary USB burners get power through the USB cable. I selected that type of model to preserve the tablet battery while burning CDs. On this drive the USB cable is only used for data transfer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-USB-2-0...130?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a32702e5a

Note that to use a standard USB device with a tablet that you'll need to buy a USB to mini-USB converter, like this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-Fem..._USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item20e56b5d88

So you see that for $125 for the tablet, $27 for the case/keyboard, $30 for DVD drive, and $2 for an adapter that you can have a terrific tablet with all the accessories for about $180. You may also decide that you don't need any of the accessories and just get a nice tablet for just $125.

Here's a good review of the Lenovo Miix 2.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqeAYzz9UUU[/ame]


----------

